# Problem with d3100 need help



## Lee56 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have just bought the nikon D3100 but after using it for about 10-15 mins I have pressed something and now I cannot use the arrow keys so cant view images or use the guide mode is this something wrong with the camera or is it just me and if so what do I need to do thanks


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 18, 2010)

Here yah go. Don't forget to tip Ken. 

Nikon D3100 User's Guide


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ken Rockwell Fan said:


> Here yah go. Don't forget to tip Ken.
> 
> Nikon D3100 User's Guide



I've alreay looked through this and I couldn't work it out I an new to cameras so not too sure. The buttons down the side of the LCD screen and the directional pad including the ok button foes not seem to work abscess wondering whether this was a problem with the camera or have I somehow locked these buttons?


----------



## KmH (Dec 18, 2010)

Read. The. Users. Manual.


----------



## PavementPilot (Dec 18, 2010)

Umm silly question, are you trying to change settings etc without the lens attached. This locks out alot of the settings and button on the camera.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 18, 2010)

PavementPilot said:


> Umm silly question, are you trying to change settings etc without the lens attached. This locks out alot of the settings and button on the camera.



Yeah the lens is attached and I have read the users manual I've came to the conclusion it is faulty as even the arrow keys arent working going to take it back tomorrow


----------



## PavementPilot (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear you have a bad one. Hopefully they have another in stock for you.


----------

